# need idea for a 1200+ calorie shake



## Mystik (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone have good idea for a protein shake without whey protein that can chalk up a ton of calories. No milk ice cream..


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 9, 2007)

why the heck would you want 1200 cals?

Why no milk?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2007)

lol...the title should read "Need an idea on how not to shit my pants after drinking a 1200+ calorie shake"



I think this is a bad idea overal.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 9, 2007)

I dont know about no milk, but this is what I'm possibley about to cycle in myself


GNC Pro Performance Mass XXX Mass Builder Banana Creme 6.1 lb 
Mass XXX Mass Builder, Banana Creme Read more at drugstore.com 

[quote Buy GNC Pro Performance Mass XXX Mass Builder, Banana Creme Online at drugstore.com  ]

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: One Heaping Scoop (198g)
Servings Per Container: 14

Amount Per Serving 1 heaping scoop* 1 heaping scoop** 
Calories 750 980 
     Calories from Fat 45 130 
Total Fat 5g 8% 22% 
     Saturated Fat 3g 15% 45% 
     Trans Fat 0g   
Cholesterol 110mg 37% 49% 
Sodium 500mg 21% 31%

Potassium 870mg 25% 46% 
Total Carbohydrate 126g 42% 50% 
     Dietary Fiber 0g 0% 0% 
     Sugars 20g   
Protein 50g   
Calcium 40% 100% 
Iron 10% 10% 


*Mixed with 2 cups of water
[end quote]

Tailor as you like for last few cals, but this should get you pretty close.
How well you manage it will depend on what else you to do additionally with your diet and exercise times and even form somewhat to how you upload and metabolise and what you want to get out of it.

It's a big ask and I'm slightly thinky about it myself. Good luck to ya.



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lol...the title should read "Need an idea on how not to shit my pants after drinking a 1200+ calorie shake"
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a bad idea overal.


No kidding!  I really don't think your body will use all those cals and nutrients you are feeding it if you intake that much.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Mystik said:


> Anyone have good idea for a protein shake without whey protein that can chalk up a ton of calories. No milk ice cream..



A protein shake without whey protein, and without milk?  Your a fucking retard.


----------



## Mystik (Aug 9, 2007)

no your the tard jackass, I'm allergic to milk and just about everything that says lactose free. Well one of the biggest guys at the gym told me he was about my size til he started taking a shake that was 1200 calories 2-3 times a day.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, maybe you should be clearer in the questions that you ask, so the answers that you recieve are clearer as well.  I didnt know you were alergic to milk, so I dont know what to tell ya bro


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 9, 2007)

I dont know if they one but try ironmaglabs.com ( IronMagLabs - Bodybuilding and Fat Loss Supplements ) and if you dont have any luck after that and you can't use the xxx mass, call a few of your local major chain leading distributors. They often have greeat ppl working for them who can either tell you directly what you can buy from them to suit your needs or they'll put you onto to someone who can. 

That's the second or third time in a week I'm hearing of ppl bulking on that many calories per serving..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

Mystik said:


> no your the tard jackass, I'm allergic to milk and just about everything that says lactose free. Well one of the biggest guys at the gym told me he was about my size til he started taking a shake that was 1200 calories 2-3 times a day.


You want help..........then shut your piehole with the insults towards other members when they are trying to help you.

That guy at your gym is a jackass!  He didn't get that big from 1200 calorie drinks.  Your body can't assimilate those calories.  If you really believe you can, then go to bodybuilding.com because this site isn't for you.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 10, 2007)

And if he did get 'big' on drinking shakes with that many calories then I guarantee he just turned into a lard-ass.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 10, 2007)

Peanut butter in the shake helps. Rice milk is what I like instead of milk and their is soy ice cream if you want to try that. Shop for a powder of your choice. Drop a banana in he rice milk too, to help not to give you the shits.


----------



## Mystik (Aug 10, 2007)

well gnc offers products called weight gain some of them have 1800 calories. the guy was wearing a nutrition depot shirt and he was pretty built "not faT".  I know mayb work for him might not for me. Plus I got plenty of toilet paper round here! Hello SamsWarehouse!!

I tried emailing gnc that was a waste lol, I asked what type of product theyd recommend for my situation they said they cant suggest due to fda regulations wtf!! Illegal to give opinions these days or what?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2007)

read the ingredients in those mass gainer shakes and then you make think twice about using them.
1800 calories, with 1650 of those calories being garbage sugar and fillers.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 11, 2007)

those are "weight" gainers, not "muscle" gainers...again you're just going to get fat.


----------

